# Sending filters to BFD



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I am trying to send my filters to the BFD I have using REW. It comes up asking L or R, I click L, then it sends them no problem but when I another measurement its the same and hasn't changed.

Where am I going wrong?

cheers
graham


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you set the BFD up for Midi comms? http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/wizardhelp/help_en-GB/html/bfdcomms.html


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

John,

I have the 1100 model BFD and I set it up as the 1124 model on the BFD itself and it all seemed fine. 

I can send the filters to the BFD as I got a progress bar, but there was no red store button flashing to add it. I did try and send it to no 1. Should it have been no4 as it states on the BFD help guide.

This is the link to my diy build with my manual graphs with REW. What can I do to improve it?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-subwoofers-sealed-ported/21098-new-diy-sub-13.html

I have

cheers

Graham


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The Midi protocols differ from 1 model of BFD to another, you will need to enter the filter settings manually.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

John,

Thanks, that is what I did in the end. Its much easier in REW though.

cheers

Graham


----------

